# Input Signal Out of Range?



## RugbyMan (Nov 30, 2004)

I just bought a new Radeon 9250, and I have it in my computer, with the latest drivers installed, but whenever I plug my monitor into it, the monitor says "Input Signal Out of Range" with that and my desktop background on screen. I have searched the web and tried increasing my refresh rate, but that has done nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Have you tried booting in VGA mode (instructions here) and then changing the resolution or refresh rate to various values?


----------



## RugbyMan (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm in VGA mode, but I can't change the refresh rate (the only option is "Use Hardware Defaults").


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Boot into VGA Safe Mode and uninstall the video drivers. Reboot and let it install the Windows drivers and then install the newest drivers from ATI.

It's also important the check under the monitor tab in the advanced display settings to see if it properly recognizes your monitor and that the "Hide modes that this monitor cannot display" box is checked.


----------



## RugbyMan (Nov 30, 2004)

The box is not checked, but it is also greyed out so I can't check it.

EDIT: Hey, I got it working, but I had to set it up as a separate monitor. How do I disable my Geforce 4 (old card) so I can solely use the 9250?


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Is your GeForce4 built into your motherboard? If so then there may be no way to disable it but you can disable or uninstall its drivers. If you have onboard video and your 9250 is a PCI card then you should go into the BIOS and check that "Primary VGA Display" is set to "PCI". That makes sure that the PCI card is your primary monitor. The option could also be called "Init Display First" or something like that.


----------



## RugbyMan (Nov 30, 2004)

Perfect, that fixed it. Thanks a lot.


----------

